# ANY ONE STARTING VINTAGE BOW COLLECTION



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

I have about 60 vintage compound bows & getting to the point where need to start reducing some as my family has no interest in archery. If have any interest PM me & I can e-mail you a list of the bows I have. Thanks for looking!


----------



## NxNW (Mar 3, 2015)

You got me curious... PM sent.


----------



## Christian myrick (4 mo ago)

That is also interesting to me. I honestly wanted a "traditional Comanche" style bow before I got what I have.


----------



## Hunter goss (3 mo ago)

Yes I have one and can’t find any info on it it’s a Ben pearson


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

A pic of it would help you get some information.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

doeseye said:


> Got any long bows?


Sorry all compounds dating back to about 1970.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Do have some recurves, but don't believe ever shot a long bow.


----------

